# Looking for creative ways to mount a couple bows to my Jeep. Any Ideas?



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

Maybe a mount on the roll bars, back seat


----------



## k.adkins_22 (Sep 27, 2011)

My buddy has something in his truck that straps to your seat an has netting in the bottom and a strap on top that holds your bow. I don't know what it's called but they are good for conserving space


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen a guy mount two bows to his hood, that looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

First year hunting out of a TJ Wrangler after 17 consecutive from a Cherokee. First thing I did was purchase/install a Curt class III hitch for my Hitch Haul unit for getting a dead critter home. Second thing is to pull the rear seat for more gear room. My TJ is wide enough to fit my bowcase, so I simply needed more area for clothing and such. Love the Wrangler thus far, so this is going to be an experiment in adaptation this fall. I like my bow too much to haul it any other way but cased and inside.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hunt out of a Suzuki Samurai. My setup is a heavy duty plastic storage chest that i can put my clothes and any other odds and ends. I drilled holes in the top and mounted atv bow holders on the top so my bow is secure. It works pretty good.


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

So far the best idea I have seen is quad style gun racks mounted to the hood. That way the dirver and the passenger could have their bows ready to go once out of the car. I would like to see some pictures and ways people have mounted them this way.


----------



## smarshall765 (Feb 22, 2012)

jckdog68 said:


> I have seen a guy mount two bows to his hood, that looked pretty awesome.


That would be sick!


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

The only down fall I see and hear from people is the dusty bow thing but with my experience the dust is everywhere in a jeep and there is not enough room for 2 bow cases and are easily accessable in the back even with the seat removed.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

if you have a hitch hauler and a rear rack from somebody like warrior products, you should have enough room for bow cases with the back seat out.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

in Michigan we have to have the bow in a case to transport in a vehicle, so in my YJ I put the case over the wheel wells in back, still leaves room underneith for stuff and the clothes tote on top of the case...but it is tight. If I have my climber or anything I will just take my truck. Is this a hunting ONLY jeep...like it stays on the property? if that's the scenario i would buy two of those farily cheap Plano type hard cases and mount those right to the hood or the roof/roofrack. You can drill a couple holes right in the bottom of the case and hardmount right to the hood or where ever. then the bows are protected from the elements and movement and are out of the way. A buddy did this on his Polaris Ranger...bolted the case right to the roof.


----------



## SonnyJ (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd just get some velcro straps and strap the bow to the roll cage.


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey its been awhile since I've had any input, I am leaning towards a rack for the hood that is more like a quad style rack then it can be used to haul anything including bows. I was wondering if anyone has seen any thing of sorts?


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

SonnyJ said:


> I'd just get some velcro straps and strap the bow to the roll cage.



x2 or mount cases to roll cage as long as two people are riding shot gun


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

So this is what I came up with. Using 3/4 angle iron i just built a small rack that was wrapped in pipe insulation. In the front I used J hooks to attach it to the under side of the hood and in the back I removed one of the hood hinge screws and used that for attachment. To fasten the bows down I have a few of the little ball bungies per bow.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good and saves space!


----------

